# Aurora Cello Sealed returns to Moebius



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Oh cool, Moebius liked my idea to bring back Aurora style cello wrap. If they get enough positive response, the first kit will be an exclusive limited Forgotten Prisoner.

I'd like to see them do that Aurora cello wrap with Wonder Woman and Green Lantern.

BUT please make them available to more than one online store.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

nice idea until you open the kit (I always open everything immediately)


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I bet there are a lot of collectors with vintage open Aurora boxes who would like to have them resealed exactly Aurora style.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I can understand collectors wanting originak box art, instructions and packaging but cello wrap? I build everything I buy and by no means am I or have I been a collector but I geuss this is important to some. If it was an original 1st edition kit in original cello I could see the historical value but not a reissue/repop some 40+ years later.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

If you leave the celophane on too long, it will shring and distort and/or damage the box.

Larry


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The appeal for me is it evokes the experience of buying a kit as it was in the 1960's.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Darn. I thought this was going to be about a long lost Aurora 'cello kit that I didn't know about. Some sort of "Orchestras of the World" collection.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Well if they add cello sealed to their Aurora style kits like Wonder Woman, I'd buy them.

But sell them through more than one distributor. Would sell better.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

BatToys said:


> Oh cool, Moebius liked my idea to bring back Aurora style cello wrap.


Not to take anything from you, but are you sure this was your idea? Frank has been trying to do Aurora-style wrap since he issued that first Jekyll kit.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

It's a rather obvious idea and I'm sure many suggested it. I wrote about it when they reissued Wonder Woman and the new Green Lantern.

Now if Moebius can just add the Aurora fumes LOL...Aurora was the only model kit to have that. Around 1967 I opened a Napolean Solo and not even trying to look for it, the fumes were so strong it was like new car smell or leather.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't see it as that obvious. I'd have never thought of it (or bothered to ask). It would probably be lost on most customers anyway. If you wanted to make something more Aurora-like there are better ways like using the same color plastic or the original instruction sheets.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I do like the color instruction sheets. A big improvement.

These model kits are made for nostalgia. Made for us who remember kits used to be .98 cents. Now the same kits are around $32 to $53 so clearly aimed at the older collector. No kid today could afford to buy kits without generous parents. So if cello adds to the nostalgia, I appreciate it.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I never really concearned myself with the cello-wrap.
What I really miss however is that fragrance that used to waft up when you open a new Aurora kit. I think that's termed Auroraoma.
You just don't get that anymore.
Not a finer smell in the world (insertion of George Lebay comment optonal).


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

BatToys said:


> It's a rather obvious idea and I'm sure many suggested it. I wrote about it when they reissued Wonder Woman and the new Green Lantern.
> 
> Now if Moebius can just add the Aurora fumes LOL...Aurora was the only model kit to have that. Around 1967 I opened a Napolean Solo and not even trying to look for it, the fumes were so strong it was like new car smell or leather.


I know what you mean. I opened an original Robin about six years ago and the Auroraoma still was there -- 40 years later. Wow.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Jimmy B said:


> I never really concearned myself with the cello-wrap.
> What I really miss however is that fragrance that used to waft up when you open a new Aurora kit. I think that's termed Auroraoma.
> You just don't get that anymore.
> Not a finer smell in the world (insertion of George Lebay comment optonal).


Weird, but I can STILL smell that Auroma coming from the box like it was yesterday! I wonder if the _kind_ of styrene used has changed since the days of old. As great as that smell was, to my memory at least, I'm sure it could not have been all that good for you!
One thing I wish Moebius would do differently is make their figure kits (at least more of them than they are doing now) 1/8 (Aurora) scale and the kits that require more diorama, like the Aurora "Bride" and "Witch" kits, a bit _smaller_ scale still. 
Moebius has undoubtedly been putting out some incredible pieces (the new Bride of Frankenstein kit comes to mind) but the sheer _size_ of it makes it a bit overwhelming. I bought it and will continue to buy any great kit they release, but may never build it just because of its size.
Just my opinion of course, but I like figures to be Aurora size and spaceships, some of them at least, to be bigger.
Just a personal observation.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

The distinctive odor a genuine Aurora kit has is due to the release agent they coated the molds with to insure the parts came free easily when the mold was opened. Since that was in the 50's thru the 70's, it probably is considered dangerous now, but who cares? It's one of the BEST odors on the planet, and I feel sorry for those who were not privilaged to experience it themselves. I wish someone could make a spray or votive candle with that scent, I'd certainly buy it to put my modeling experience over the top!!

Larry

:wave:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Jimmy B said:


> What I really miss however is that fragrance that used to waft up when you open a new Aurora kit. I think that's termed Auroraoma.


Better than magic markers?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I wonder what mold release agent actually was used back then.

The biggest thing I remember about the very few times I sampled Aurorma was the smell of the cardboard box.

Now, Testor's bottle enamel...THERE'S a hydrocarbon that stays with you. I went all-acrylic many years ago, does Testors smell the same?


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

LGFugate said:


> The distinctive odor a genuine Aurora kit has is due to the release agent they coated the molds with to insure the parts came free easily when the mold was opened. Since that was in the 50's thru the 70's, it probably is considered dangerous now, but who cares? It's one of the BEST odors on the planet, and I feel sorry for those who were not privilaged to experience it themselves. I wish someone could make a spray or votive candle with that scent, I'd certainly buy it to put my modeling experience over the top!!
> 
> Larry
> 
> :wave:


Ha! I've often thought the same thing.

I doubt it will ever happen as no one (to my knowledge) has ever been able to produce a "new car smell". 

Its really wierd how sometimes smells like this can transport you back to an earlier time as if you were there again. Unfortunately the experience only lasts an instant and impossible to reproduce on demand. it just has to happen without trying.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I wonder if that smell was know to cause cancer in California back then? 

HAL9001-


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

hal9001 said:


> I wonder if that smell was know to cause cancer in California back then?
> 
> HAL9001-


Yes, but only on alternate Tuesdays... 

...and yes, I'm a Cali boy.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

SteveR said:


> Better than magic markers?


And the "Ditto" sheets the grammer school teachers handed us


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

LGFugate Since that was in the 50's thru the 70's said:


> Heck, we were so stupid as kids we used to run behind the insect spray truck to play in the fog it created!:drunk: Guess I should feel lucky to still be alive!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

BatToys said:


> I do like the color instruction sheets. A big improvement.
> 
> These model kits are made for nostalgia. Made for us who remember kits used to be .98 cents. Now the same kits are around $32 to $53 so clearly aimed at the older collector. No kid today could afford to buy kits without generous parents. So if cello adds to the nostalgia, I appreciate it.


Plenty of kids today could afford kits at those prices. Just check and see how many cellphones, blackberrys, computers, videogames, tablets,,,,, that they already own and can't live without. These kits are *ALOT *cheaper.
Bob


----------

